# Road biking-  Vermont Tour of the Valleys



## mlctvt (May 19, 2011)

Me and 5 friends will be doing the West Hill Shop's Tour of the Valleys ride Saturday. Anyone care to join us? The ride starts at The West Hill bike shop in Putney VT. 

http://www.westhillshop.com/rides.html

It's 60 miles with some nice climbs. Let's hope the rain is gone by then.  

My wife and I will probaby be riding a little slower than normal so we can stay with our friends, but it should be fun.


----------



## roark (May 19, 2011)

I'll be here: http://www.brattleborobrewfest.com/  :beer:


----------

